# telescope walking stick



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Came across this today by accident a walking stick or cane as you would say.It has a 3x maginication telescope made from brass with a rosewood shank

Something a victorian gent would use.Think they where selling it for 86eruo dont know the exchange rate


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

At the present exchange rate that's about $ 64. Could be a real bargain if the telescope works.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have never seen one like that before. I will have to look around.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

it would have been handy to see where they got the fixture from


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The telescope handle is now being sold on ebay uk the bid at present is £7 theres a couple of them and the company ships world wide if anyone interested

the pictures are pretty good of it but dosnt give much information


----------

